# Simple timesheet for Excel



## VictorBravo

A while back I put together a simple Excel spreadsheet that I could use to record time I spent on various cases. It calculates time on one-tenth hour increments and provides a total. It's not elegant, but it works, and I've used it for billing my time when I'm away from my office network. I haven't found anything like it on the web without having to pay money.

So, I put a copy of it on my website, and for a limited time (depending on hits) I'll leave it up free for anyone to download.

To use it is fairly straightforward. To quickly enter the date, click a space under the Date column and press "Ctrl" and ";" at the same time. Voila, today's date is entered.

To enter the start time for a task, click a space under the Start column and press "Ctrl" "Shft" and ":" at the same time. The current time is entered. When the task is done, do the same thing in the space to the right, and end time is entered. The elapsed time, to the next 1/10th of an hour should appear in the next column.

If your task is less than a minute, the elapsed time will be zero, but anything between more than a minute and up to six minutes will show up as 0.1 hr, and so forth.

Here's the link. 

You have to have Excel for it to work. And if you are familar at all with Excel, you'll be able to sort and filter the results, make subtotals, graphs, whatever.


----------



## LawrenceU

Thanks! I can use that.


----------



## Rich Koster

Thanks. I'm going to use it to analyze tasks I should do and tasks I should farm out at home on a time/cost comparison.


----------



## Edward

victorbravo said:


> It calculates time on one-tenth hour increments and provides a total. It's not elegant, but it works, and I've used it for billing my time when I'm away from my office network.




Folks haven't gone to quarter -hour billing up there yet?


----------



## VictorBravo

Edward said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It calculates time on one-tenth hour increments and provides a total. It's not elegant, but it works, and I've used it for billing my time when I'm away from my office network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks haven't gone to quarter -hour billing up there yet?
Click to expand...


 Nope, and I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Rangerus

Thanks victorbravo this comes in very handy. Just one question, under the "task" column, can you add Ctrl + PuritanBoard, so I can easily enter my time on PB?


----------



## VictorBravo

Rangerus said:


> Thanks victorbravo this comes in very handy. Just one question, under the "task" column, can you add Ctrl + PuritanBoard, so I can easily enter my time on PB?



Sure, with a macro. I'll leave the develpment of that to you.


----------



## blhowes

I just completed a task at work - only took me 2.4 hours!

Thanks for making the spreadsheet available. It'll come in handy here at work.


----------



## Edward

victorbravo said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It calculates time on one-tenth hour increments and provides a total. It's not elegant, but it works, and I've used it for billing my time when I'm away from my office network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks haven't gone to quarter -hour billing up there yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, and I doubt it will happen.
Click to expand...


You can get more hours out of an hour that way. Take 10 5 minute phone calls. 10 tenths would be an hour. 10 quarter hours would be two and a half hours, for the same amount of work. (Yes, there are some break points where you'll lose a little with quarters, but all-in-all, you'd come out ahead.)


----------

